# Web Development / Graphic Design / Audio and Video Recording Internship help.



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm currently attending the New Media Design and Web Development at BCIT. Does anyone have any web development company, graphics and AVR. Please let me know. I would like to sign a internship for you, please let me know. Check out my portfolio Jdrdesign


----------



## trice001 (Mar 21, 2017)

The first part of the process is selecting to the style of website design that you need to have. It means that you should find a look that you like, but it also requires to fit with the purpose of your site. If you are putting together a site for a business that is based on selling an exacting product, as well as everything on it has to do with a cartoon character that you like, after that it will not work. For a business you require to discover a look that you like, but it also wants to look professional, so keep things like this in mind.
Thanks& regards,
Angel anave
Toronto Web Development | Web Development Toronto


----------

